# FreeBSD gnome under vmware-player - not working again



## choudharypranay (Dec 23, 2010)

i'm using vmware-player 3.1.3
FreeBSD 8.1

this is what i did:
1. installed FreeBSD minimal.
   while selecting packages, i choosed everything under gnome and installed.
2. *pkg_add -v -r compat6x-i386* (required for vmware tools)
3. *./vmware-install.pl*         (installed vmware tools)
4. in /etc/rc.conf: *gnome_enable="YES"*
5. in /etc/fstab: *proc /proc procfs rw 0 0*
6. *pkg_add xf86-input-vmmouse*
7. in /etc/X11/xorg.conf: *Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"*



my mouse and keyboard is detected in text mode. but not in X mode.
tried all forums, but no solution worked for me.

this is my /etc/rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Wed Dec 22 21:37:12 2010
# Created: Wed Dec 22 21:37:12 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="gnome-bsd.blr.global.com"
#ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
keymap="us.iso"
moused_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.16.24 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.16.1"
gnome_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

this is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
  Option "DontZap"         "off"
  Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
  Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Xinerama"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "StaticXinerama"     	# <str>
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vmware"
	VendorName  "VMware"
	BoardName   "SVGA II Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


this is my x-server log:

```
........
.........
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `mouse'
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) No input driver matching `kbd'
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```

my input devices are not detected. what can i do?
thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2010)

You need to add x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal too. Gnome only depends on bits and pieces of Xorg and thus won't install a working Xorg.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2010)

choudharypranay said:
			
		

> 7. in /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"



Please stop doing that.  Please tell whoever advised it that it's wrong and should be corrected: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input


----------



## choudharypranay (Dec 24, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You need to add x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal too.


While installing i checked the X11 packages. Almost all packages were added under dependencies. Anyways I've add the package X11 again and try.


----------



## choudharypranay (Dec 24, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You need to add x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal too. Gnome only depends on bits and pieces of Xorg and thus won't install a working Xorg.



`#pkg_add -v -r xorg`

worked perfectly fine. Solution was so simple, i feel so stupid now.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## choudharypranay (Dec 24, 2010)

For newbies like me.... this is what I did to have Gnome running on freebsd installed in vmware-player 3.1.3


```
0.	While installing FreeBSD-8.1, make sure that:
	a. You have enabled your mouse configuration
	b. You have selected the gnome packages that you require
	c. you have created one user (other than root).

1.	Installing VMWARE Drivers.
	a.	Install VmWare tools dependency:
		pkg_add -v -r compat6x-i386 (required for vmware tools)
	
	b.	Install VmWare Tools (also requires perl, if not installed use: pkg_add -v -r perl)
		VMWARE MENU -> VM -> INSTALL VMWARE TOOLS
		mount /cdrom/
		cd /cdrom/
		cp * /tmp/
		cd /tmp/
		tar zxpf vmware-freebsd-tools.tar.gz
		cd vmware-tools-distrib
		./vmware-install.pl

	c.	Install VmWare Driver for Mouse
		pkg_add xf86-input-vmmouse

2.	add these lines in /etc/rc.conf:
	dbus_enable="YES"
	gnome_enable="YES"

3.	add this line in /etc/fstab:
	proc /proc procfs rw 0 0

4.	install x-window server:
	#pkg_add -v -r xorg

5.	#reboot: you are good to go.
```


----------

